# fish cake time



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

gotta snapper backbone out of the freezer. gonna make some slap-yo-granny fish cakes, 
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

gonna season then steam for bout 30min. stay tuned.
jack


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey Jack tell me about your steaming process? Something i don't ever think to do with fish but could be a game changer.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

real simple, my man. just put a cup of water in the pot, salt and pepper the fish, and boil. i'm bout to start picking meat
ja








ck


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

still waiting ,been 24 hours


jack2 said:


> gonna season then steam for bout 30min. stay tuned.
> jack


been 24 hours so you should have the house smelling like a bad date by now , I would have used some old bay from the very start to avoid the confusion


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the story ended when jack started to pick the meat off the steamed ars backbone. went to the store to get bell pepper and celery and some natty. natty said i could do this tmr. jack said, yep, i'll do it tmr. tmr never comes.
i still have the picked fish in the fridge. that's as far as i've got. stay tuned.'
jack


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

As Bob Marley used to sing, Natty Dread!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

about 2lbs. meat from that backbone. gonna try to get all of the ingredients together and make some tonite.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> about 2lbs. meat from that backbone. gonna try to get all of the ingredients together and make some tonite.
> jack
> View attachment 1097185


Damit Jack Quit cooking naked! And keep your Nutsack out of the pic's! LMAO.


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Ok Mr Jack - what you gonna do with the snapper bones? I now you will not throw them away! Lmao


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> Damit Jack Quit cooking naked! And keep your Nutsack out of the pic's! LMAO.


i did that for splittine. 
jack


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i did that for splittine.
> jack


Where is Splittine, he hasn't been around for a while?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

joey said he's just taking a break.
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

jack2 said:


> i did that for splittine.
> jack


I knew something went awry with him gone and your cooking gone down hill.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Uummmm, we’re still waiting


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think he’s going for either 21 or 30 day aged fish cakes. He’s prob wanting it to have a certain smell


----------

